# entry test of aku 2012.



## tahira (Dec 9, 2011)

salam everyone can anyone tell me how to prepare for english and maths of aku entry test. any book name or where from i prepare.


----------



## Dea khan (Nov 29, 2011)

There is a b0ok available in market "Master the MCAT-AKU" by muhammad idrees.and f0r maths go f0r Sat-1 or o levels maths.and f0r english c0nsult sat-1 essay writing.! I h0pe it w0rks


----------



## Dea khan (Nov 29, 2011)

Also there's a site wsearch.net MCAT is quite beneficial in understanding what the questi0ns are lyk in aku test in sciences!


----------



## ayesha memon (Jan 10, 2012)

hi every one . i am a pre medical student and want to apply for a.k.u next year . i've heard that SAT is very helpful but there are numerous editions . can anyone pl guide me which edition is the latest one and would prove to be helpful . i would appreciate your guidance.


----------



## Dea khan (Nov 29, 2011)

Latest editi0n of barr0n's sat is 9th editi0n f0r physics,9th f0r chemistry and 2nd editi0n of bi0l0gy E/M! For english try buying an older one of sat 1,becuz the older one has an0logies p0rti0n in it,which is a cumpuls0ry part of nust entrance test...i h0pe this w0rks f0r y0u.


----------



## ifra (Jan 11, 2012)

hi.sample papers of aku are available on any website or not#happy


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

^Hey Ifra! 
Sample Past Papers for the AKU Test--or any other Aptitude Test for the matter of fact-- are not available as of January 12, 2012. And most likely will not be so in the near future too....
However, Sample Questions are included within the Prospectus/Application package which you can buy from the Student Affairs Office in AKU or in the Soneri Bank Branches for Rs. 200 =D


----------



## adilshaikh348 (Jun 11, 2011)

iqrarocks said:


> ^Hey Ifra!
> Sample Past Papers for the AKU Test--or any other Aptitude Test for the matter of fact-- are not available as of January 12, 2012. And most likely will not be so in the near future too....
> However, Sample Questions are included within the Prospectus/Application package which you can buy from the Student Affairs Office in AKU or in the Soneri Bank Branches for Rs. 200 =D


in prospectus it there are few question, probably very less than needed


----------



## ifra (Jan 11, 2012)

well,i have done fsc bt i want to know aku entry test was from fsc syllabus or nt in last years.....how we should do preparation fr it??


----------



## adilshaikh348 (Jun 11, 2011)

ifra said:


> well,i have done fsc bt i want to know aku entry test was from fsc syllabus or nt in last years.....how we should do preparation fr it??


actually the question were conceptual and some rata too, u must study uf fsc buks first!


----------



## ifra (Jan 11, 2012)

ok... bt math??


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

o levels maths thats what i heard


----------



## adilshaikh348 (Jun 11, 2011)

ifra said:


> ok... bt math??


yar math itni mushkil nhi thi, but asan b nhi thi, simple math in complicated way


----------



## ifra (Jan 11, 2012)

okkk...


----------



## spider :) (Jan 12, 2012)

i wnt to apply dis year fu aku.. phy chem nd bio tou fsc ki books se parhle na ? nd wat about maths nd eng ?


----------



## spider :) (Jan 12, 2012)

frm where i shud study maths nd eng frm whch books plz do help me


----------



## adilshaikh348 (Jun 11, 2011)

spider :) said:


> frm where i shud study maths nd eng frm whch books plz do help me


yar english k lie to koi b achi si grammer ki buk dekh lo baki math bs us time pe dmag lgana us k lie itni study ki zrurt nhi baki bio phys chem k lie fsc buks


----------



## spider :) (Jan 12, 2012)

adil m ahsan shaikh's frnd i know u v played together cricktet tum ne last year test dia tha na aku ka how much u scored ?


----------



## adilshaikh348 (Jun 11, 2011)

spider :) said:


> adil m ahsan shaikh's frnd i know u v played together cricktet tum ne last year test dia tha na aku ka how much u scored ?


yar score yad nhi baki science clear kia tha english me kam tha score. whats ur name?


----------



## spider :) (Jan 12, 2012)

my name is mehboob.. nd minimum total kitna score hona chahiye ? nd sci apni books se hy aya tha ? bio , chem aur phy


----------



## spider :) (Jan 12, 2012)

adilshaikh348 said:


> yar score yad nhi baki science clear kia tha english me kam tha score. whats ur name?


english mei kya kya aya tha ?#confused


----------



## spider :) (Jan 12, 2012)

adilshaikh348 said:


> yar score yad nhi baki science clear kia tha english me kam tha score. whats ur name?


english mei kya kya ata h ?#confused


----------



## spider :) (Jan 12, 2012)

english mei kya kya ata h?


----------



## adilshaikh348 (Jun 11, 2011)

spider :) said:


> my name is mehboob.. nd minimum total kitna score hona chahiye ? nd sci apni books se hy aya tha ? bio , chem aur phy


yar mene sindh board and punjab board k buks se tyari ki thi or mene mcgraw hills b parhe the


----------



## Dea khan (Nov 29, 2011)

For sciences the thresh0ld percentage is 66%and for english its 55% and english p0rti0n includes 4 questi0ns.
1.tests semantic & syntactic inference 
2.skiming and scaning for info
3.paragraph of exp0sit0ry writing
4.c0nstructi0n of an argument fr0m given info..for m0re details c0nsult sample paper of aku pr0vided in applicati0n package!


----------



## Danny789 (Aug 27, 2011)

so no sample paper for this year?


----------



## Danny789 (Aug 27, 2011)

how can alevel students get their admit card


----------



## Dea khan (Nov 29, 2011)

Admit card vo apko khud p0st krengn...


----------



## spider :) (Jan 12, 2012)

no sample paper :O


----------



## spider :) (Jan 12, 2012)

Dea khan said:


> For sciences the thresh0ld percentage is 66%and for english its 55% and english p0rti0n includes 4 questi0ns.
> 1.tests semantic & syntactic inference
> 2.skiming and scaning for info
> 3.paragraph of exp0sit0ry writing
> 4.c0nstructi0n of an argument fr0m given info..for m0re details c0nsult sample paper of aku pr0vided in applicati0n package!


thnx..#happy


----------



## Danny789 (Aug 27, 2011)

dea khan im confused how to start anny advices?


----------



## Kainat Ali (Feb 3, 2012)

em going to give entrance test this year, need guidance from those who have already attempted the test.. which books should i refer? I am doing my fSc II these days..
help!


----------



## Dea khan (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny789 said:


> dea khan im confused how to start anny advices?


phle maths,phr bio,chem,phy.c0ncntrate m0re on physcz and maths p0rti0n.and yeah n0 need to do preparati0n f0r english!


----------



## kungfuninja (Feb 4, 2011)

fsc (fed board or sindh?)


----------



## MSTAS (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, would BIEK HSC I and II course book work for AKU entry test ?
and for Math, is it basic secondary school math ?


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone knows when the result will be posted? #confused


----------

